# anyone skate?



## boonman (Jan 28, 2010)

just wondering


----------



## selena (Jul 11, 2010)

i used to.. but not anymore.. 
since i broke my leg.. but i am on therapy now.. 
still wants to skate again.. in time..


----------



## avin13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Not quite the same but I long board frequently about a hour or two everyday.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2010)

I use to when I was littler. Sometimes I long bored but not much more now.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 12, 2010)

I've always wanted to but I've had bad knees for years, dislocated them a few times. I can't afford to be out of work. Maybe some day I'll get the [email protected] to do it.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 12, 2010)

lol i used to skate & bike, but after 3 knee surgery & 4 yrs off and on PT to get it back to normal. One day i hope to atleast ride my bike again. I remember the last time i rode a board i "landed" a triple kick flip, my left foot didn't make it all the way on the board & i broke my ankle....
Bootleg boards where my favorite & i still have my bike (it's old Haro Shredder Frame, Primo Mustache Bars, Primo Neck, Haro Front Forks, Fishbone 3-piece, Kink 36T Sprocket, Kink Pegs (left side only), Old S&M Seat, Free Agent Platform Pedals, & Haro Heffer Double Wall Rims)


----------



## the enigma (Jul 12, 2010)

I used to have a Haro... man, I loved that bike

I used to skate and then my board broke and my budget was consumed by reptiles so I haven't had the money to get back into it yet. I had a nice board it had thunder trucks and chris cole fallen wheels.

Pikey: I had a gut feeling you either skated or biked. Glad to know I was right!


----------



## Pikey (Jul 12, 2010)

lol yup i did both My Bootleg had Destructo Trucks with Spit Fire wheels (they came free with the trucks, but they were tie-dyed)


----------



## Charmander (Jul 12, 2010)

I longboard, its alot of fun. unfortunately my friend broke one of my boards and I'm not sure where the other is so I havn't been able to lately. :/


----------



## the enigma (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone into skate movies?


----------



## preston897 (Jul 13, 2010)

i have tried skating. it just never really worked out for me. a few of my good friends skate and i am around it all the time. i know quite a bit about it. and i like skate videos. as long as it is a good team.

pikey: how the hell did you do a triple back flip? were you on a mega ramp or somthin?


----------



## Pikey (Jul 13, 2010)

I had 2 friends from NYC that made there own videos & even skated with ZooYork a few times


----------



## preston897 (Jul 13, 2010)

what sort of ramp were you one when you did these backflips?


----------



## AB^ (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's some old footage when I was 16ish haha

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvGn0LSOmug" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvGn0LSOmug</a><!-- m -->


----------



## the enigma (Jul 13, 2010)

Pretty sick video.

Pikey said he did a triple KICK flip not a back flip.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 13, 2010)

lol god i wish i could have done a trip back flip..... that would have been sick
Naw trip kick. but I've almost done a back flip on a bike cracked 3 or 4 ribs and dislocated a shoulder trying a back flip on a bike (never tried it again after that) i also knocked my self out doing a table top in to a manual on a 6ft table top ramp.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2010)

I biked and skated. I went through boards alot everytime I would get made snap goes a board. 
Then I bike for a couple months buy stoped doing that. I had a good bike an everything.


----------



## the enigma (Jul 13, 2010)

This needs to stop or I'm going to have to buy a new board lol


----------



## Pikey (Jul 13, 2010)

lol i know how you feel some time this month i'll put my bike back together & i'll post some pics..... i'm thinking pink paint job


----------



## the enigma (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats cool. my bike broke and I can't get it fixed for a while do to lack of $.
So do you paint it yourself?


----------



## preston897 (Jul 15, 2010)

haha i just misread it. i was like this sounds odd. ive never heard of anyone doing that. i though we may have a pro on our hands haha


----------



## Pikey (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah i do my own paint, i used to paint cars for a living. 5yrs of auto body repair in 3 different shops. LOVED it, but all the problems with my knee & no one out here hires anyone but family. But I've been painting bikes for about 10 years, buddies of mine used to make their own frames & one of them now works for FBM bikes out of Johnson City (that company started out of the basement of East Coast Terminal Skate Park) i spent better part of my life riding there. I still remember my 1st 25+ft manual on a bike & jumping up on top of the 20ft 1/4 pipe (i will not lie scared the crap out of me)


----------



## the enigma (Jul 17, 2010)

Thats cool. I do my own board deck designs and and I've dabled some in painting. It would be cool to get my own equipment someday. So what is bigger in NY skating or biking? down here it's probably skating. I've been to NY sevral times but I've never noticed what is more prevalent.


----------



## preston897 (Jul 17, 2010)

down here in texas skaters and bikers do not get along AT ALL. they both hate each other haha


----------



## Pikey (Jul 17, 2010)

it's about even depends on where in what city. Like JC it's about even north side more skaters & south side (industrial. district) is more bikers.
it usually runs 50/50 or 60/40 but never a real big deferents

& yes in NY the bikers do not get along at all, It's seems no matter where i live I'm the go between the 2 groups, one week I'd be crushing gaps, stairs, rails, car bumpers with the "handle huggers" & I'm skating with the "wood riders" the next I've even met up with the wrong groups with the other ride. they dont care but they dogged on my bad for it. But for some reason they never minded that i was a floater between the clicks.


----------



## the enigma (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah its the same here the two groups hate eachother. I kinda feel sorry for the roller bladers around here all the skate boarders call them "fruit booters"


----------



## Pikey (Jul 18, 2010)

Ahhh Yes the Fruit Booters both skaters & bikers join to hate on the Fruit Booters (same thing NY calls them lol)


----------



## the enigma (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't think they get much love anywhere they go. Lol!
So do you guys have any remarkable skate or bike shops in NY? If so what are they called and where are they? (So I can visit them next time I go up.)


----------



## Pikey (Jul 18, 2010)

NY is a BIG state it would all depend on where you go up here?


----------



## the enigma (Jul 19, 2010)

My bad Pikey, I was runnin out the door when I wrote that and didn't have time to say. I generally get to see most of NYC and a little bit outside the city limits.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahh I'd have to talk to my friend Tom & Greg, I haven't been to the city in like 7yrs so i really dont know any more. Terminals & any of the Industrial areas are always fun.... but gotta keep an eye out for the fuzz


----------



## the enigma (Jul 19, 2010)

yep there was a video circulating on the web about a baltimore city cop beating on a skater because the poor guy was skating in the inner harbor.


----------

